# Can this be converted to a LED head?



## GrayFox (Oct 20, 2011)

I got this a number of years ago...







I have a receipt that shows a:
SF-SRTH Special 2.5" tactical Bezel With N2 lamp assembly
and 
SF-N1 Turbo Head lamp assembly for 6PT

The body takes 3 123's.

As I recall a modder had promised that he could build a led drop in but
for reasons lost in history the event never happened.

Do I have any options?

Thanks

Jerry


----------



## tx101 (Oct 21, 2011)

A number of members offered LED conversions for the Turbohead. Do a search on "LED Tower Modules"
However these modules are no longer available but there was some talk about doing a run of modules
but that project seems to have been put on hold for the moment

Have a look at this thread

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?249880-FS-empty-LED-tower-for-Surefire-M3T-M4-M6-KT1-KT2-KT4-head(accept-17mm-driver)


----------



## tx101 (Oct 21, 2011)

BTW ... that is a very cool light, SRTH + C2E adapter + 3 x 123 McLux body


----------

